# Pilot \Burned In Cage By ISIS



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Why can't I edit the title in the original thread. It would save me from reposting .

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...alive-cage-isis-release-video.html#post252491

ISIS release video of hostage Jordanian pilot being burned alive | Daily Mail Online


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats sickening. But hopefully it will show their neighbors how they are.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Sure that's not just more hollywood? I have cone to doubt the acts of oby and mccain s buddies and believe more in green screen baloney for french baby idiots


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Sure that's not just more hollywood? I have cone to doubt the acts of oby and mccain s buddies and believe more in green screen baloney for french baby idiots


odd I have come to that same conclusion on this subjuect


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Heard this on the radio this morning. Let's hope it's not true
but, if true and they are not careful they will make the occupier and boob of the White House really mad at them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So now we know ISIS are a bunch of evil barbarians.

Wait, didn't we already know that?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I was king of Jordan I'd take all the isis prisoners I held and lightly barbecue them in pig fat. Just burn the hair off them, don't kill them. Roll them in salt and hang them a week later. Right along the border and let the birds clean up the mess. Film all of this and post it online as a anti recruitment tool. See what will happen to you if caught.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cutting heads off slowly with a small knife just was not getting headlines any more. Obama team ISIS


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Despite all of this there are still fools traveling across thw world to join. 

These guys are classic haters. They don't just hate infidels, they hate everyone. I see the same thing in Intelligence Report; hate groups have as much turmoil inside as out. There's always someone plotting to take it over.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Muslim haters should be happy, that's one less Muslim in the world.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama just may get pissed. Muzzy have an issue with burning bodies. That will really upset a lot of them


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are threatening revenge.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2015/02/03/islamic-state-jordanian-pilot/22798055/


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Obama won't do a damn thing.
What happens when they (isis) gets an American??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tango said:


> Obama won't do a damn thing.
> What happens when they (isis) gets an American??


That's when the 2nd amendment comes into play

I know I have been against prejudice against Muzzie's, but they may just need a muzzle flash up close and personal.
Like Red Green says,"Keep your head up and your stick on the ice"
Then Mickey Redmond adds,"and good things will happen"


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was wasting time on YouTube last night, watching highlights of America's Got Talent. When the vid was done, I saw a link for Arabs Got Talent. (No, I'm not making this up) So I clicked the link and couldn't believe what I saw.

The second act was a sword guy, and his big talent was chopping off heads. He was using dummies, but wow. I still can't quite wrap my head around a culture that thinks head chopping is a talent worthy of prime time. I know some of you won't believe me, so here's the video. I cued it up to start right before the head chopper guy... (10:20 if it doesn't work right)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So far on cable TV i hear talk of Jordan Qatar and Saudi Arabia. With Saudi Arabia leaving today from a "short" meeting, he must have let him know how its gonna be....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

How many ISIS members will fit in the same cage?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Muslim haters should be happy, that's one less Muslim in the world.


 WTF. One less warrior fighting the muslin horde and you think it's a great thing? Think about it, geez.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice the outrage from mooselimbs all over the world? Neither have I. Only thing I've noticed is their deafening silence.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Heard this on the radio this morning. Let's hope it's not true
> but, if true and they are not careful they will make the occupier and boob of the White House really mad at them.


Sorry to disappoint you Prepared One, . . . but if I remember correctly, . . . Isis and the boob are of the same brotherhood. One buttwipe ain't gonna out the other one, . . . or for that matter even get mad at him/her/it.

What is needed is an overall outrage from the free and civilized world (by definition, . . . that excludes all muzzies), . . . and a call to action that will result in eradication of the muzlim, muslim, islam, islamofacist, mohammedin, mohammedan, and/or other ******** 7th century barbarians.

Islam is to society, . . . as cancer is to the human body. It will eventually kill it completely.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> WTF. One less warrior fighting the muslin horde and you think it's a great thing? Think about it, geez.


The pilot was a Muslim and some folks around here say they are all trying to kill us that all Muslims are evil&#8230;

I was being sarcastic but I was trying to illustrate that not ALL Muslims are out to get us, some of them are fighting these asshats.

People can't have it both ways, either all Muslims are evil (which means who cares that this guy died, that's probably a good thing, just one less to worry about) or they are not all evil (in which case since some of them are on our sides, then the whole Muslims Suck argument goes out the window).

Pick one.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, Jordan hung their two prisoners, which was very humane. I am really concerned for the American woman that ISIS is holding. If they thought that burning a high value pilot would get their point across, what on earth do they have planned for that poor woman. I almost wish someone could sneak her a cyanide tablet.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It is being reported that the animals burned him around 1/03/15. Long before the negotiations ended. That tells us that IS had no intention of following through with the deal. They continued to use him as a bargaining chip which will backfire for them. Nobody will negotiate with them now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It was stated on the news even Al queda condemned this horrible act. Now if we could just figure out how to get them and Al queda fighting each other?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's just sad!! The slow spiral downward continues uninterrupted!

I try to stay positive and upbeat but that is getting harder everyday so I'll just stay prepared! G nite all !


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't watch the video but I did see a bunch of still photos. From what I saw it looked like this guy died with honor. He didn't coware in front of these animals. He stood there and took it as long as he could and I commend him as a human and a soldier.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The pilot was a Muslim and some folks around here say they are all trying to kill us that all Muslims are evil&#8230;
> 
> I was being sarcastic but I was trying to illustrate that not ALL Muslims are out to get us, some of them are fighting these asshats.
> 
> ...


Who the heck do you think Muslims in the Middle East fight when they've killed off all the non-Muslims? Each other!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Who the heck do you think Muslims in the Middle East fight when they've killed off all the non-Muslims? Each other!


The Jews aren't eradicated yet. Just sayin'.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Who the heck do you think Muslims in the Middle East fight when they've killed off all the non-Muslims? Each other!


So, are they all evil and need to be killed? If not, then why don't we stop using the general term as a "catch all"?

I personally think that saying "all Muslims" ANYTHING makes no more sense than saying "all Christians" ANYTHING.

My point is that lumping an entire religion into one category and then pretending it isn't is just odd. So, pick one. ALL Muslims or not ALL Muslims.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, maybe it is inappropriate to lump all Muslims in one basket. I see the argument. However, While some muslims have denounced the act itself, I see very little outcry from the general muslim population itself. No riots, no protests, nothing. We have a large muslim population here in Houston and I run into them all the time here. I always think maybe they will speak up. Nothing. Not a peep. 

So, as politically incorrect as as it may be, I will veiw all muslims with a certain contempt and watch with a cautious eye. All the while keeping my finger on the trigger until I see different. Maybe I am just not as evolved as some.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The idea that all Muslims want to kill us is just wrong. Yes, a small minority do want this, and unfortunately, some of them are in control of a few places in the mid-east. But overall, Islam is more tolerant than that.

Saying that all Muslims want us dead because of the actions of a few is no different than saying that all Christians want all blacks dead because of the actions of the KKK, which considers itself to be a Christian organization. Extremist groups may claim to be sanctioned by a religion, but this doesn't make it so.

Ask Marcus Luttrell if he believes all Muslims want us dead. When the rest of his squad was wiped out in Afghanistan, who offered him sanctuary? It was a Muslim village that sheltered and protected him, even though this put every man, woman, and child in that village in harm's way. The Taliban demanded that Luttrell be turned over, and the village elders refused... because they were true Muslims and this is what their faith demands.

The extremists want you to think that all Muslims are out to get you. If the majority of Muslims thought that Christians were out to kill them, it would make it far easier for the extremist groups to recruit. They would most likely take the position of, "Well, if all the Christians want me dead, I might as well try to fight back." I suggest you all stop helping the radicals and abandon your simplistic uninformed boogyman bullshit.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> The idea that all Muslims want to kill us is just wrong. Yes, a small minority do want this, and unfortunately, some of them are in control of a few places in the mid-east. But overall, Islam is more tolerant than that.
> 
> Saying that all Muslims want us dead because of the actions of a few is no different than saying that all Christians want all blacks dead because of the actions of the KKK, which considers itself to be a Christian organization. Extremist groups may claim to be sanctioned by a religion, but this doesn't make it so.
> 
> ...


 If only 1% of Muslims want to kill infidels (us), just how many millions of radical islam Muslims is that? Look around, England,France,Germany just about any civilized nation that welcomed them in, are surely regretting that decision now. We Americans are next. I don't expect O'Bummer to see the forest through the trees...but we Americans should. It's coming, and probably worse than 911.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> If only 1% of Muslims want to kill infidels (us), just how many millions of radical islam Muslims is that? Look around, England,France,Germany just about any civilized nation that welcomed them in, are surely regretting that decision now. We Americans are next. I don't expect O'Bummer to see the forest through the trees...but we Americans should. It's coming, and probably worse than 911.


And when it does happen guess how many more of our freedoms will be taken away. It is planned this way!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> The idea that all Muslims want to kill us is just wrong. Yes, a small minority do want this, and unfortunately, some of them are in control of a few places in the mid-east. But overall, Islam is more tolerant than that.
> 
> Saying that all Muslims want us dead because of the actions of a few is no different than saying that all Christians want all blacks dead because of the actions of the KKK, which considers itself to be a Christian organization. Extremist groups may claim to be sanctioned by a religion, but this doesn't make it so.
> 
> ...


Tolerant? You've got to be kidding. Try practicing any religion other than Islam in any of those countries and see how fast you land in jail.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> So, are they all evil and need to be killed? If not, then why don't we stop using the general term as a "catch all"?
> 
> I personally think that saying "all Muslims" ANYTHING makes no more sense than saying "all Christians" ANYTHING.
> 
> My point is that lumping an entire religion into one category and then pretending it isn't is just odd. So, pick one. ALL Muslims or not ALL Muslims.


Did I say they are all evil and need to be killed?

I do not believe all adherents to any false religion or evil religion needs die except to their own sins so they might be born again. It is not my wish that anyone die separate of God.

Islam is evil; pure and simple. The closer one adheres to the teachings of Muhammad, the more evil-behaving a person is. Pure and simple.

You are correct in that saying "all Christians are..." or "all Muslims are..." makes no sense, unless one is saying they are all human beings. Why is that? Because there are many of any group or religion who do not know all that much about the religion they claim as theirs. But, what happens when a Christian gets closer to God? Does he kill more people, or does he reach out to save more people? Is he more aware of the human condition and human suffering, or is he more willing to spread suffering to others?

The different sects of Christianity; how do we treat each other? With more respect than fans of rivalry football teams, I can assure you. What about the different sects of Islam? The only time they stand together is to fight those who are not Muslim. Otherwise, they fight among themselves. Notice also that they target each others' mosques. Why? Because they understand Islam is not a religion but a system of rule with a religious veneer and the mosques are not only the center for rule but also the military headquarters.

My point is that your point was not illustrated in your comment, and even if it were the case, your point is a deadly one for non-Muslims to view as the right one to view. Why do I say that? Simple; I understand the system of rule you mistakenly refer to as a religion. I also prefer to benefit from the ability to follow history, right up to current events and see that Islam does nothing but spread oppression, death and destruction.

Remember, YOU offered the choice of killing all Muslims or not killing them all. I am a Christian. I do not accept your choices. I know what threatens Islam more than the threat of death...

ISIL orders Christians to get rid of crosses from churches - AhlulBayt News Agency - ABNA - Shia News


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Tolerant? You've got to be kidding. Try practicing any religion other than Islam in any of those countries and see how fast you land in jail.


In any of the extremist countries, yes. But this isn't true in most Muslim countries. As just one example, Roza Otunbayeva, a female _atheist_, was sworn in as president of Muslim-majority Kyrgyzstan in 2010. The fact is that most Muslim nations co-exist with other religions.

It's also FACT that _many_ of the Muslim-majority nations have elected woman as their leaders.

So why don't more Muslims speak out against the extremists? Well, many do, but our press doesn't like to cover anything that doesn't fit in with their party line propaganda. Another reason is than many of them have extended families back in extremist dominated regions, and speaking out would put these family members in great danger.

I do understand that the extremist groups pose a real (if slight) danger to us. I'm not defending their actions, and never will. What I am saying is that the idea that all Muslims want us dead is just absurd and not supported by the facts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> In any of the extremist countries, yes. But this isn't true in most Muslim countries. As just one example, Roza Otunbayeva, a female _atheist_, was sworn in as president of Muslim-majority Kyrgyzstan in 2010. The fact is that most Muslim nations co-exist with other religions.
> 
> It's also FACT that _many_ of the Muslim-majority nations have elected woman as their leaders.
> 
> ...


Peruse the incidents of this one article and look at the number of countries....

Winter of Slaughter: Muslim Persecution of Christians | FrontPage Magazine

You referenced Kyrgyzstan, so here you go. Really nice place for the non-Muslim...

Secret Believers Share Faith under Fire - World - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com

What a wonderful thing, living as a dhimmi in a Muslim nation such as your non-extreme one. Even burying your dead can be very problematic - unless you agree to convert to Islam:

https://voiceofthepersecuted.wordpress.com/category/christian-persecution-news/asia/kyrgyzstan/

A little more...

Kyrgyzstan, which became independent in 1991, is one of the poorest countries of the former Soviet Union. The government is threatened by social and political instability, with protests by various groups a daily occurrence. Northerners influenced by Russian culture practice Russian Orthodoxy, while the more traditionally Kyrgyz southerners practice mostly Sunni Islam. The constitution guarantees religious freedom, but converting to Christianity is seen as a betrayal of both ethnic identity and family. There is a growing interest in Islam, and tensions are increasing between the Uzbek and Kyrgyz ethnicities over land and housing.

Kyrgyzstan's laws promise to uphold religious freedom, but in practice these laws are not always followed. Believers face property destruction, intimidation, and physical harm on a regular basis. The 2009 Religion Law includes a ban on proselytism and the distribution of religious literature. Religious groups are required to re-register for legal status, and churches must now include more than 200 adult Kyrgyz citizens. Previously, only 10 were required. *Officials in Kyrgyzstan have said they will close churches in an effort to pacify the Muslim majority.*

Kyrgyzstan | Country Reports | Country Reports


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Read the koran. It has instructions on how to deal with infidels. They want the world to be ruled by a caliphate. Look up dhimmitude and taqiyya. Their methods are unlike any of the other main religions. Convert, live as a dhimmi, or be slaughtered.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

"Kyrgyzstan's laws promise to uphold religious freedom, but in practice these laws are not always followed."

Laws that were put in place by predominately Muslim leaders. The fact that there is a small but vocal and violent minority working to undermine their constitutionally guaranteed freedoms doesn't prove the majority is intolerant. The fact that they included such guarantees says a lot.

The US has a vocal minority trying to erode our constitutional right to bear arms. Does this mean that most Americans are against owning guns?

Anyway, I'm not going to argue the point. I've said what I wanted to say... believe as you will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> "Kyrgyzstan's laws promise to uphold religious freedom, but in practice these laws are not always followed."
> 
> Laws that were put in place by predominately Muslim leaders. The fact that there is a small but vocal and violent minority working to undermine their constitutionally guaranteed freedoms doesn't prove the majority is intolerant. The fact that they included such guarantees says a lot.
> 
> ...


They are not a minority, they are the majority and the government has to cater to them. Kyrgyzstan is not like the U.S. and the adherents to Islam are not like liberals demanding PC.

My question is a very simple one. Considering the damage that cult of death has spread throughout the world and how it is now spreading it into the Western world, how long will the nay-sayers deny what is happening on a global scale? Must they be killed by the "minority" while the "majority" watch before they understand?

Who knows how long it will be, before we see more examples of the true cult of death in the U.S.?
Pro-Palestinian students heckle Cal-Davis opponents with cries of 'Allahu Akbar!' | Fox News

No problem; our youth are being conditioned.

Is Islamic Indoctrination Being Taught in LA Public Schools?

Our first Muslim president continues to support his brand of Islam, Obama Bolsters the Brotherhood | FrontPage Magazine, while looking to assist a countering sect of the cult: US and Iran reportedly moving towards nuclear compromise | BICOM
After all, first things, first.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Denton, so what's your solution? Maybe I should rephrase that... what's your "final solution?"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Denton, so what's your solution? Maybe I should rephrase that... what's your "final solution?"


Again, an atheist who is attempting to suggest this Christian thinks in secular terms. That being the case, maybe you should not project in the attempt to put words in my mouth, suggesting that this Christian thinks like one of the most famous occultists in recent history; one who allied with the Muslims to kill Jews.

For shame, P-doodle; for shame.

What is your suggestion? Better come up with a solution soon, as the West's spiritual decay is making it ripe for conquest. Some in Europe are waking up to the threat, but it may be too late as even their governments are painting them as crazy right-wingers. Sounds a tad familiar.

By the way, I don't really suspect there to be a good ending to what is happening throughout the world. We are on the downhill slope, and some of us are aware of what the world is facing. Islam is only a part of it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

First off, I'm not an atheist.

Second, sorry for referring to Hitler's "Final solution to the Jewish question," even though I do see similarities between Hitler's solution and that proposed by many on this forum. (I'm not saying you are in the "kill them all" crowd, when, in fact, I am sure you aren't)

So all trolling and kidding aside, what do you see as a solution?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Oh, you also asked what my solution might be.

The extremists are little more than rabid animals. I would hunt them and put them down.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Tolerant? You've got to be kidding. Try practicing any religion other than Islam in any of those countries and see how fast you land in jail.


One might note that Tariq Aziz (Saddam's right hand man) is a Christian, not Muslim. He was removed from office by Christians (us) not Muslims. Saddam didn't kill the Christians out of hand. Not claiming Saddam wasn't an evil SOB, just saying he didn't kill Christians in holy war.

Just sayin.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Oh, you also asked what my solution might be.
> 
> The extremists are little more than rabid animals. I would hunt them and put them down.


Cluster munitions and napalm. Shred then BBQ.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Put a pike between these creatures legs then hoist them up to die along the roadside for their like-minded to see.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> One might note that Tariq Aziz (Saddam's right hand man) is a Christian, not Muslim. He was removed from office by Christians (us) not Muslims. Saddam didn't kill the Christians out of hand. Not claiming Saddam wasn't an evil SOB, just saying he didn't kill Christians in holy war.
> 
> Just sayin.


 Many still believe that BS. Saddam was a very good conman and extreme murder


----------

